# I'm in love with this site



## Greyscale (Mar 14, 2012)

Good place for more examples of terrible fursuits.

http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/

A few of them have some serious rape face going on.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 14, 2012)

This is literally the sexiest thing I've seen all day.

And that's saying something, I saw this [NSFW] today.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 14, 2012)

My fear of fursuits has only increased.
greaaaaaate.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 14, 2012)

Xenke said:


> I saw this [NSFW] today.


Oh man, I can't stop giggling.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 14, 2012)

THE EYES! All of them...

Anyway, people's attempts at cosplaying as ponies are usually laughable, and these are no different. Most of these look like those unconvincing costumes entertainers wear at children's parties, pathetic and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh god, this site is amazing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2012)

This site made my evening.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 14, 2012)

This thread made my day.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 14, 2012)

These things are going to haunt my dreams. I'd never have guessed what this was supposed to be without reading the comment on it.








			
				AristÃ³crates Carranza said:
			
		

> THE EYES! All of them...
> 
> Anyway, people's attempts at cosplaying as ponies are usually laughable,  and these are no different. Most of these look like those unconvincing  costumes entertainers wear at children's parties, pathetic and hilarious  at the same time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 14, 2012)

This thread needs to be merged with "You Laugh, You Lose".


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 14, 2012)

@Onnes: 
Might as well add "creepy" into the list of adjectives.



Spoiler: what the first costume Onnes posted is



It's supposed to be Kuzco from _Emperor's New Groove_, go figure.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Mar 20, 2012)

Looked through the whole thing.

The Flareon is still my favorite.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 20, 2012)

What...the....heck...

> . <
WHAT IS THIS BUCKET OF JAPANESE SPAGHETTI?


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 20, 2012)

YES

Someone linked me to that Tumblr blog the other week. It's the most amazing thing ever. 

Nightmare material.


----------



## Delta Fox (Mar 20, 2012)

mother of god


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> YES
> 
> Someone linked me to that Tumblr blog the other week. It's the most amazing thing ever.
> 
> Nightmare material.



...


...


...


----------



## Aggregation Unit 4556 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I did the same thing removing my face plating during Envy stage of rampancy, cycle one of our universe. Trippy skin texture I have. 

Not that any of you care or whatnot. 

Nevertheless, get that insipid thing off our lawn! His voice was hilarious though, so I'm a sick little bastard for laughing probably.


----------



## Sar (Mar 20, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Oh god, this site is amazing.


Dem eyes just creep me out.


----------



## Translord (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey, just a warning you guys, I refreshed the page for this durrsuit tumblr and my firewall blocked a virus. So... proceed with caution. It's a great site for sure, but whatever they've posted recently has a virus, probably in one of the photos.


----------



## Sar (Mar 21, 2012)

Translord said:


> Hey, just a warning you guys, I refreshed the page for this durrsuit tumblr and my firewall blocked a virus. So... proceed with caution. It's a great site for sure, but whatever they've posted recently has a virus, probably in one of the photos.



I see no proof of this, neither of my Antiviruses are picking up anything from full scan. >_>


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 21, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> YES
> 
> Someone linked me to that Tumblr blog the other week. It's the most amazing thing ever.
> 
> Nightmare material.



WHAT THE FREAKIN BUCKET OF LLAMA SUSHI WAS THAT.


----------



## Translord (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> I see no proof of this, neither of my Antiviruses are picking up anything from full scan. >_>



Okay, now I kinda feel like an idiot or something >.< But I definitely got the message from my firewall three times. Then ten minutes later it was gone so... I dunno. Whatever.


----------



## shteev (Mar 21, 2012)

...

im 12 and wat is this


----------



## Sar (Mar 21, 2012)

Translord said:


> Okay, now I kinda feel like an idiot or something >.< But I definitely got the message from my firewall three times. Then ten minutes later it was gone so... I dunno. Whatever.


PM me a screencap.



shteev said:


> I'm 12 and wat is this


Underage and a tumblr about durrsuits. it's crappy, creepy and cheery! =D


----------



## Translord (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> PM me a screencap.



I would but I don't have one :/ Whatever, forget it.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 21, 2012)

Translord said:


> I would but I don't have one :/ Whatever, forget it.



You know, it could be a sign that your have a virus or malicious plugin that is inserting unwelcome content into webpages. You might do a thorough scan of everything to rule that out.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 21, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Oh god, this site is amazing.



I couldn't stop laughing at the damn eyes.


----------



## shteev (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> PM me a screencap.
> 
> 
> Underage and a tumblr about durrsuits. it's crappy, creepy and cheery! =D



I'm not twelve and my grammar usually doesn't need correcting. That was an obscure meme I was reciting.

My point still stands, though;
...What?


----------



## JesseR92 (Mar 22, 2012)

This was definitely worth stopping in to lurk.

Those suits...I...Cringe*


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 22, 2012)

Translord said:


> Hey, just a warning you guys, I refreshed the page for this durrsuit tumblr and my firewall blocked a virus. So... proceed with caution. It's a great site for sure, but whatever they've posted recently has a virus, probably in one of the photos.


Hey with suits like this, what kind of firewall wouldn't block that shit?


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 22, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Hey with suits like this, what kind of firewall wouldn't block that shit?



Isn't that one of Beastcubs old suits? Still do not want.


----------



## Translord (Mar 22, 2012)

Onnes said:


> You know, it could be a sign that your have a virus or malicious plugin that is inserting unwelcome content into webpages. You might do a thorough scan of everything to rule that out.



Not my firewall :/ My school puts a buttload of malware stuff on our computers, I've got no control over it, and from what I know it's pretty darn good stuff. I mean, the page works now, no alerts or anything, so it was probably just my computer being stupid.


----------

